# Poppy



## ducato (Jun 23, 2014)

Self build


----------



## snowbirds (Jun 23, 2014)

Looks very nice.:dance:

Snowbirds.




ducato said:


> Self build


----------



## antiqueman (Jun 23, 2014)

*hmmmm*

well it's not white loverly:dance:


----------



## Deleted member 11999 (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks really good but this is Poppy!!


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 24, 2014)

Van looks great and that strong colour makes it look very vibrant.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jun 24, 2014)

Red! I love it.
Very smart.


----------



## ducato (Jun 24, 2014)

Had a poppy in the front grill when I bought the van. Its still there, so it got the name poppy .  Almost finished will be at Rutland.


----------



## pyknicpie (Jun 26, 2014)

I think your van looks great and I especially like the messages.

*Adventure before Dementia*, and
*Val and John on Tour!*

Brilliant

Nick


----------



## Debs (Jul 6, 2014)

*Colour*

How refreshing to see a camper that is NOT white, love the red.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 6, 2014)

Great looking van, well done!


----------



## ScamperVan (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi!

I've just seen Poppy driving out of Morrison's carpark - looks fantastic  :wave:


----------



## ducato (Aug 28, 2014)

Just noticed your post. Should have stopped us for a natter . Will meet sometime.


----------

